# SOULEROS BALL & SHOW N' SHINE SAT 7/23



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

*SOULEROS BALL REVUE – PD SOUNDZ PRESENTS*​


*SOULEROS BALL*​


*“UNDER THE STREETLAMP”*​


*&*​


*SHOW N’ SHINE*​


*SAT. JULY 23*​


*8:00PM-'TIL THE NEEDLE BREAKS!*​


*JACK’S PIZZA*​


*1600 MONTEREY HWY*​


*SAN JO, CA 95112*​



*COVER CHARGE: $15 - Kids 12 & Under FREE - *BRING YOUR RANFLA SAVE $5!*​


**Discount only applies to Driver & Passenger*​



*PERFORMING LIVE FROM TIMMION RECORDS*​


*MYRON & E*​


*“I CAN’T LET YOU GET AWAY”*​


*“IT’S A SHAME"*

*MEET & GREET (Tentative)*
*SOUL LEGEND JIMI CONWELL*
*"UNDER THE STREET LAMP"*
*"JUST LET IT ALL OUT"*​

*OLDIES DANCE*



*SOME OF MAS FIRME SOULEROS IN ALL OF CALIFAZ SPINNING RARE OLDIES/SOUL 45’S*​


*DRESS UP CONTEST FOR THE BADDEST CHOLA, VATO & COUPLE*​


*LOWRIDER SHOW N' SHINE*​


*CHICANO EMPOWERMENT*​


*RECORD SWAP - BUY - SELL – TRADE*​


*BAR*​




*GUEST SPEAKER*​


*MARIA PEREZ*
*&*
*BROWN BERETS of WATSONVILLE*​


**DRESS CODE STRICTLY ENFORCED!*​


*(Come in your best dressed creased up Pendletons, Derby Jackets, Friskos, 501’s, Winos, Stacys, Mary Janes, Chola Bands & Feathered Hair! Suites & dresses accepted)*​


*INFO & VENDORS:*​


*(408) 449 1566*​


*(408) 806 4548*​


*[email protected]*​


*FB SEARCH: SOULEROS BALL REVUE*​


*No Set Tripping – No Bad Attitudes – God Loves You!*​

*







*​​


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS ONE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  uffin: uffin: :420: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

Shaooooh!


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

RANFLITA WASH
*CAR WASH*
& SWEET SOUL

SUNDAY MAY 15
1030-4PM

JACK’S PIZZA
1600 MONTEREY HWY
SAN JO, CALIFAZ 95112
SOULEROS BALL REVUE FUNDRAISER & HAPPENING

COME OUT AND SUPPORT YOUR LOCO SOULEROS
WASH YOUR CAR & LISTEN TO SOME FIRME OLDIES!
ALL DONATIONS ACCEPTED!

FOR MORE INFO: 408-449-1566


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE HOMEBOY MAD_@Mar 17 2011, 07:00 PM~20116689
> *
> 
> 
> ...



T.T.T.

*FAMILY FIRST SACRA WILL BE THERE REPPIN.*


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

*(SIDE B Texts)*​ ​ *SOULEROS BALL REVUE PRESENTS*​ ​ *SOULEROS BALL*​ * “UNDER THE STREETLAMP”*​ *&*​ *SHOW N’ SHINE*​ ​ *SAT. JULY 23*​ *8:00PM-'TIL THE NEEDLE BREAKS!*​ ​ *JACK’S PIZZA*​ *1600 MONTEREY HWY*​ *SAN JO, CA 95112*​ 
*COVER CHARGE: $15 - Kids 12 & Under FREE - *BRING YOUR RANFLA SAVE $5!*​ **Discount only applies to Driver & Passenger*​ 
*PERFORMING LIVE FROM TIMMION RECORDS*​ **MYRON & E**​ *“I CAN’T LET YOU GET AWAY”*​ *“IT’S A SHAME*​ 
**OLDIES DANCE**​ **SPINNING RARE OLDIES/SOUL 45’S**​ **DRESS UP CONTEST FOR THE BADDEST CHOLA, VATO & COUPLE**​ **LOWRIDER SHOW N' SHINE**​ **RECORD SWAP - BUY - SELL – TRADE**​ **CHICANO ART DISPLAY**​ **BAR**​ ​ *DRESS CODE STRICTLY ENFORCED!*​ *
HOMEBOYS COME IN YOUR BEST DRESSED….*​ *DERBY** JACKETS, BRIMS, ZOOT SUITS*​ *SANFORD** WHITE TEES, MILITARY CREASED PENDLETONS
STACY'S, WINOS, WALLABEES
CREASED, BUTTERFLIED & BABY CUFFED BEN'S, FRISKOS & 501'S

*​ *HOMEGIRLS COME IN YOUR BEST DRESSED….*​ *MARY JANES, HOLTER TOPS, CHOLA BANDS*​ *FEATHERED HAIR, CAT EYES & ARCHED EYE BROWS *​ ​ *COME DRESSED TO IMPRESS! SUITES & DRESSES ACCEPPTED!*​ ​ *PRIZES FOR THE BADDEST CHOLA, VATO & COUPLE!*​ ​ *INFO & VENDORS:*​ *(408) 449 1566*​ *(408) 806 4548*​ *[email protected]*​ *FB SEARCH: SOULEROS BALL REVUE*​ ​ *No Set Tripping – No Bad Attitudes – God Loves You!*​ 
*
*​ *SOULEROS BALL REVUE - PD SOUNDZ – STREETLOW MAGAZINE - SJCC MECHA – UNICAS - CHILDHOOD DREAMS B.C.*​


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

​ *SOULEROS BALL REVUE PRESENTS*​ *SOULEROS BALL*​ * “UNDER THE STREETLAMP”*​ *&*​ *SHOW N’ SHINE*​ *SAT. JULY 23*​ *8:00PM-'TIL THE NEEDLE BREAKS!*​ *JACK’S PIZZA*​ *1600 MONTEREY HWY*​ *SAN JO, CA 95112*​ 
*COVER CHARGE: $15 - Kids 12 & Under FREE - *BRING YOUR RANFLA SAVE $5!*​ **Discount only applies to Driver & Passenger*​ 
*PERFORMING LIVE FROM TIMMION RECORDS*​ **MYRON & E**​ *“I CAN’T LET YOU GET AWAY”*​ *“IT’S A SHAME
(Click on link below to listen to Myron & E)
*


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

*SOULEROS BALL REVUE PRESENTS*​ ​ *SOULEROS BALL*​ * “UNDER THE STREETLAMP”*​ *&*​ *SHOW N’ SHINE*​ ​ *SAT. JULY 23*​ *8:00PM-'TIL THE NEEDLE BREAKS!*​ ​ *JACK’S PIZZA*​ *1600 MONTEREY HWY*​ *SAN JO, CA 95112*​ 
*COVER CHARGE: $15 - Kids 12 & Under FREE - *BRING YOUR RANFLA SAVE $5!*​ **Discount only applies to Driver & Passenger*​ 
*PERFORMING LIVE FROM TIMMION RECORDS*​ **MYRON & E**​ *“I CAN’T LET YOU GET AWAY”*​ *“IT’S A SHAME*​ 
**OLDIES DANCE**​ **SPINNING RARE OLDIES/SOUL 45’S**​ **DRESS UP CONTEST FOR THE BADDEST CHOLA, VATO & COUPLE**​ **LOWRIDER SHOW N' SHINE**​ **RECORD SWAP - BUY - SELL – TRADE**​ **CHICANO ART DISPLAY**​ **BAR**​​*(Click on link below to hear more from Myron & E)*​*http://youtu.be/qE24Uq5RKIE
*​


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

*SOULEROS BALL REVUE PRESENTS*​ *SOULEROS BALL*​ * “UNDER THE STREETLAMP”*​ *&*​ *SHOW N’ SHINE*​ *SAT. JULY 23*​ *8:00PM-'TIL THE NEEDLE BREAKS!*​ *JACK’S PIZZA*​ *1600 MONTEREY HWY*​ *SAN JO, CA 95112*​ 
*COVER CHARGE: $15 - Kids 12 & Under FREE - *BRING YOUR RANFLA SAVE $5!*​ **Discount only applies to Driver & Passenger*​ 
*PERFORMING LIVE FROM TIMMION RECORDS*​ **MYRON & E**​ *“I CAN’T LET YOU GET AWAY”*​ *“IT’S A SHAME*​ 
**OLDIES DANCE**​ **SPINNING RARE OLDIES/SOUL 45’S**​ **DRESS UP CONTEST FOR THE BADDEST CHOLA, VATO & COUPLE**​ **LOWRIDER SHOW N' SHINE**​ **RECORD SWAP - BUY - SELL – TRADE**​ **CHICANO ART DISPLAY**​ **BAR**


*(Click on link below to hear more from Myron & E)*
*http://youtu.be/qE24Uq5RKIE
*​


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

THE HOMEBOY MAD said:


>


Big Moe & the 10 Commandments of Sooooul! Shaooooh!


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

The legendary Soul Collector Tommy Siqueiro de Patrons Car Club will be spinning as well!


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

BRING YOUR RANFLITA SAVE $5!!!!
Discount applies to driver & passenger only!


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

BRING YOUR RANFLITA SAVE $5!!!!
Discount applies to driver & passenger only!


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

PRIZES FOR THE THE BEST DRESSED CHOLA, VATO & COUPLE!!!!


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

PRIZES FOR THE THE BEST DRESSED CHOLA, VATO & COUPLE!!!!


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

COME DRESSED TO IMPRESS!
FEATHERED HAIR
BABY CUFFED 501'S
CHOLA BANDS
MARY JANES
SHAOOOOH!
WHO'S GOT WHAT IT TAKES TO BE THE BADDEST HYNA?


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

WHO WILL BE THE MAS FIRME COUPLE AT THE SOULEROS BALL?


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

TOO THE TOP FROM SACRA TO SAN JO.................SHAWWWWWWOWWWWWWWWWW



THE HOMEBOY MAD said:


> SOULEROS BALL
> & SHOW N’ SHINE
> “UNDER THE STREETLAMP”
> 
> ...


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

QVO!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

TTT


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

WHO GOT'S WHAT IT TAKES TO BE THE BADDEST CHOLA, VATO & COUPLE?


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

WOOP WOOP.


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

No mp3s no CDs no iPods or lap tops! Just straight records! Rare Oldies 45's like our fore fathers played back in los tiempos de ayer. Polish them Stacys, stock up on starch, time to crease up that Pendleton. Bring your rucita and cruise your way down to the Souleros Ball carnal.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

TO
THE
TOP!


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

DRESS UP CONTEST REGLAS for WINNING TERMS

Qualified Stilos (Styles)
*Traditional 70’s Chola/Cholo Lowrider Look
*Pachuca/Pachuco (Zoot Suit)
*Pin Up & Rockabilly

Win CASH$$$$ & More!!!!
1.Battle of the Baddest Chola, Pachuca & Pin Up ONLY THE 1 FIRME HYNA WILL WIN!
2. Battle of the Baddest Cholo, Pachuco & Rockabilly ONLY THE 1 FIRME VATO WILL WIN!
3. Battle of the Baddest Cholo, Pachuco & Rockabilly/Pin Up couple ONLY THE 1 FIRME COUPLE WILL WIN! (Couple must have same the same stilo!)

Winning Qualifications
We are looking for the Traditional 70’s Chola/Cholo Lowrider Look. Sorry homegirls, leave the Jordan’s & Skinny Jeans back at home. Homeboys, Leave the New Era fitted caps back at the pad & pick up your pants. Pachucas/Pachucos, Pin Ups & Rockabilly’s also qualify and if they happen to be the baddest so be it! Raza, time to step up your game, get suited and booted & creased up from the feet up! It’s going to be a Ball…. The Souleros Ball!

Winning Tips
*Military Creased Authentic Pendleton’s
*Creased & Baby Cuffed Ben’s, 501’s, Painter’s, Redliners, Over Alls
*Stacy Adam’s Biscuits, Wing Toes, Winos, OG or Pepper Gate Wallabees, Mary Janes
*OG Cascade Charlie Brown’s
*Creased Sanford White Tees
*Hair Bears, Feathers, Pompadours
*Cat Eyes
*Chola Bands
*Dobb’s or Stetson Brims
*Derby Jackets
*Creased Pull Over Sweaters
*Suspenders

All Last Minute Shoppers!
Be sure to check out Greenspansstore.com for all your hard to find OG styles & Hammer & Lewis at their two San Jo Locations!

Greenspan’s
http://greenspansstore.com/
3405 Tweedy Boulevard
South Gate, CA, CA 90280
(323) 566-5124

Hammer & Lewis (Downtown San Jose)
19 S. 1st St.
San Jose, CA 95113
408-295-5808

Hammer & Lewis (East Side San Jose)
1040 S. White Rd.
San Jose, Ca 95127
408-259-7656


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

STREETLOW'S SAN JOSE CARSHOW @ P.A.L., AUG 14TH HAS BEEN MOVED TO EVERGREEN COLLEGE DUE TO THE P.A.L. STADIUM PLANTING NEW GRASS ON THEIR FIELD, THE STREETLOW CARSHOW ON AUG 14TH HAS BEEN MOVED TO EVERGREEN COLLEGE IN SAN JOSE, SAME DATE AUG 14TH....
EVERYTHING WILL BE THE SAME, BUT AT A DIFFERENT LOCATION....


EVERGREEN COLLEGE 
PSO DE ARBOLES
SAN JOSE CA. 95135

PRE-REG DUE DATE IS AUG. 7TH...
SEND PRE-REG TO: 
P.O. BOX 32245
SAN JOSE CA. 95152

MORE INFO & FLYER TO COME....​


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

THE HOMEBOY MAD said:


> DRESS UP CONTEST REGLAS for WINNING TERMS
> 
> Qualified Stilos (Styles)
> *Traditional 70’s Chola/Cholo Lowrider Look
> ...


T.T.T.


----------



## fleetmstr48wssj (Aug 15, 2007)

get down on them oldies!!!!!!por vida!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

THE HOMEBOY MAD said:


> DRESS UP CONTEST REGLAS for WINNING TERMS
> 
> Qualified Stilos (Styles)
> *Traditional 70’s Chola/Cholo Lowrider Look
> ...


I CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS ONE, GOING DOWN IN TWO DAYS!!!!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Where's the pics......


----------



## Dora ~smile~ (Dec 2, 2009)

We had a great time! Looking forward to the next one "smile"


----------



## Dora ~smile~ (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Dora ~smile~ (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

TISHA said:


>


WHOOP WHOOP


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

Had a good time props to Soleros and my homie Moe for playing some firme oldies, good show!:thumbsup:


----------

